# Beef Brisket Chili w/ Q-View



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## lucky13 (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks Great SQWIB!  I will have to keep that in the back of my mind for this winter.  Chili in Nebraska in August just doesn't sound like the greatest decision!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2010)

I stand corrected and you made chili and not dutches beans wait a minute is that them in the back corner.


----------



## alelover (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks awesome. What's with the Hormel can on the grill. Not enough room in the dish? I love the pic with the ingredients and the labels.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

Great looking chili - nice job on labeling the ingredients in the pics too


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I stand corrected and you made chili and not dutches beans wait a minute is that them in the back corner.


They're the No Boil mac and cheese, haven't had time to post anything on them.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah the can is an overflow can.

This is a pretty easy chili to throw together in a pinch, my next chili will hopefully be from scratch but this does fine in a pinch.

I was wondering if anyone noticed that there is no pic of the onions sauteing, for some reason that image was corrupt.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Why didn't you enter this in the Throwdown???


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2010)

Great looking chili, can't wait till winter.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 19, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Why didn't you enter this in the Throwdown???


Throwdown?, Summer Throw Down?

Even if it qualified which it doesn't, it wouldn't be right...its just a dressed up can of Hormel Chili...however a really good dressed up can of chili.

First time my kids ate any chili and liked it.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 19, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Throwdown?, Summer Throw Down?
> 
> Even if it qualified which it doesn't, it wouldn't be right...its just a dressed up can of Hormel Chili...however a really good dressed up can of chili.
> 
> First time my kids ate any chili and liked it.


The August Throwdown.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought that you could enter any dish as long as it contains smoked brisket.  At least that's how it was in previous Throwdowns IIRC.  If that's the case then I think that this would have been a good entry even though Hormel Chili is a main ingredient.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks good except for the can of hormel chili ugh thats nasty stuff, I used to eat it when i was a kid and the last time i got it there were like veins in it uhhhgg gross!! especially gross when you consider the meat isnt real then were do the veins come from lol? thanks for the idea of what to do with my leftover brisket.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2010)

Just had me a fine bowl of smoked chucky chilli, with a slab of cornbread on the side.... mmm, mmmm, goooood! I didn't have any left over brisket, but the idea had me going... lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

That looks GREAT Philly SQUIB !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice illustrations too!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> Looks good except for the can of hormel chili ugh thats nasty stuff, I used to eat it when i was a kid and the last time i got it there were like veins in it uhhhgg gross!! especially gross when you consider the meat isnt real then were do the veins come from lol? thanks for the idea of what to do with my leftover brisket.


Accident at the plant??


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 19, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Accident at the plant??


I dont know Bear but it ruined their chili for me, man we loved that stuff growing up,it was white veins in it, hollow rubbery and not good


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> I dont know Bear but it ruined their chili for me, man we loved that stuff growing up,it was white veins in it, hollow rubbery and not good


LOL----Those "gross" tubes are one of the reasons we stopped making whole hogs, and went to butts & hams. Too much garbage.

In my book, the only thing good about doing a whole hog is everybody thinks it SOOOO NEAT!

Bear

SQUIB,

Sorry for Hijacking your thread!!!

Your Chile is still SUPER AWESOME
Don't forget the EAGLES tonight!


----------



## eman (Aug 20, 2010)

Man that was a good looking chilli till i saw beans.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 20, 2010)

That's too funny, I had a similar experience with Dinty Moore Beef Stew, I got sick on it once and could never eat it again.

Veins... isn't that where all the protein comes from
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And as far as throwing in all those scraps, hey, I'm from PHILLY and love Scrapple, hey I wonder how they came up with that name Scrapple hmmm..

Sorry didn't notice the August Throw down but still wouldn't have entered it.

Does anyone have a good chili recipe, something from scratch, I can experiment with... and yes it can have tomatoes and beans in it.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 20, 2010)

eman said:


> Man that was a good looking chilli till i saw beans.


man ya gotta have beans in chili, just no veins haha or hormel heck chili is too easy to make from scratch


----------



## alelover (Aug 23, 2010)

This is a recipe a friend of mine makes. It's pretty basic. Great flavor. She uses too much cayenne though.
[h1]Lisa’s Chili[/h1]
2 Onions

2 Green Peppers

4-6 cloves minced garlic

2 cans of Tomatoes

2 can of Kidney Beans

1-2 cans of Tomato Paste

2 lbs ground beef

2 bay leaves

Chili powder

Cayenne pepper

Butter to sauté the pepper and onion in

Sautee the pepper, onion, and garlic in butter

Brown the ground beef

Mix all the ingredients and simmer for a couple of hours

The only thing on the list that I don't automatically increase when I double or triple the batch size is the tomato paste. If it seems runny, I add a can, if not, I stick with just one can. I add chili powder until I can see specks of it on the kidney beans, I don't measure the cayenne pepper either; just add it until it seems hot enough.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome, thanks.

do you think its better to use an 80/20 for the ground beef


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 24, 2010)

SQWIB, I know you wanted a recipe. I just don't do that for chili. They are all different and sort of tossed together with whatever is around at the time. Since most of us are visual learners anyway, here are some pics of a batch I made in Feb 09'.








Chuck stew meat being cut into bite size pieces.







Chopped white onions and dried Ancho chilis. I rough chopped 2 or 3 chilis and reconstituted them in a small bowl of water.







Roasting 3 Anehiem, 2 Poblano, 2 sweet yellow, 1 sweet orange, and a jalapeno pepper as well as a head of garlic.







Fixin' to slip some skins in the ice water. That's right - I said fixin'...







Browning the meat chunks a few at a time. Never crowd them. That would be braising.







Remove the meat before adding these guys. They will free up the fond (the good crunchy stuff stuck to the bottom of the pot).







Start by carmelizing the onions and add the garlic when the onions are translucent. Burnt garlic is nasty.







All veggies into the pool for sweating. Don't cook them through. Leave them with some crunch.







That days seasoning. Many others have come and gone. I use a lot of cumin so I used about 1/2 of that dinky bottle, about the same in chili powder (mostly for color), and a couple tbs of the Adobo Ole. It isn't necessary, but it was there soooo...







Tomatoes added. This is a rare instance where canned are better than fresh.







And seasoned. You don't want to cook very much beyond this point as the seasoning flavor will deplete. Just a low simmer to introduce the flavors to the ingredients will do.







Apologies to the purists - not... They are going in after a good rinse. Don't try to stop me. I like them in there and you have no idea what I'm capable of when I'm deprived of music fruit. What I'm capable of when they are added is another story entirely!







Beans and meat have been added for nothing more than a quick warm up.







A little chopped fresh cilantro has been added at the last minute to finish. Slab me off a piece of that cornbread and split it in half on a plate. Cover it in chili and you'll find me in hog heaven!

Disclaimer: Stovetop methods, while widely accepted, are not highly encouraged or promoted on this site. Since I only had this set of pics, you'll need to use your imagination and insert a propane burner for the early prep, and a smoker for the finishing steps. Imaging a dutch oven instead of pyrex for the cornbread. That's right - close your eyes and click the heels of your ruby work boots together three times while repeating "there's no place like Texas". The chili shall bring you home.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 24, 2010)

Athabasker I really like the grilling the peppers and garlic idea.

Where can I get dried Ancho ChilIs around PA.


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 24, 2010)

Try any Mexican market. There has to be one somewhere in Philly. You might try a farmer's market too. In a pinch you can dry fresh poblano peppers and make your own anchos. I think some of the spice makers like McCormick make a powdered version too. Ancho is what I would consider slightly spicy, but some might find them very spicy.

For that matter, they can be any dried chili. They all have slightly different and interesting flavors.


----------



## alelover (Aug 24, 2010)

Knowing Lisa she probably used chopped sirloin. But for me I use what I got. Chopped, shredded, ground. It don't really matter. It's chili.


----------

